# Tabby cat could use a home



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

I live in Michigan and a few weeks ago someone dumped 3 cats off in my apartment complex, one had a collar, one was skittish and one I don't see as often as the other two. The one who had a collar, I decided to ask around the neighborhood to see if anyone owned it or knew who did and I come to find out one of my neighbors took it in to his garage and right after, she ended up having 5 kittens. Luckily, after trying and trying, I was able to find homes for all the kittens and I even found a good home for the mother cat, but, my neighbor wants to keep her, which is going to result in more kittens beings he won't get her fixed and lets her come and go from his garage as she pleases, if I had the money, I would get her fixed for him, but, I'm a stay at home mom, so, I have no extra income coming in. The one cat that was skittish, after putting food and milk out for it for about a week, started warming up to me and it now lets my son and I pet it, even let me pick it up the other day. I think it would make a great pet for someone, but, so far, I have been unable to find it a home, noone seems to want it, or care about it. I've tried asking around, posting on petfinder, anything I can, to find someone to take it and nothing. I would take it in a minute, but, my apartment complex has a no pet policy, I was lucky enough to be able to bring one of my dogs, but, had to have my mom take my other dog, because I was absolutely told no more then one little dog and my landlord lives 3 apartments away, so, sneaking it in isn't an option. As you know, Michigan is getting cold, exspecially at night and there is absolutely NO place for it to get shelter around here, even if I made it a shelter, I have nowhere to put it to shield it from the snow, rain, wind and cold. I also have a swamp area out behind my apartment that I've seen it roam around near and I worry it might walk across it in the winter and fall through the ice, my dads dog met a horrible fate that way. I feel like the cats just not safe here. My mom already has two cats and my dog, or she would take it, but, she said that I could relocate it to her work, where there are other cats hanging around and they go under a shed outside for shelter and at least that way the tabby would have warmth from other cats and some kind of shelter, plus the people that work there feed the cats everyday. I would much rather find it a good indoor home, but, if that's not possible, relocating it would be the only option, it will definitely not make it in my apartment complex. I also live by a football field and theres always cars coming and going for games and with Halloween coming up, that is a major worry with a not so nice human being coming acrossed it, the cat became way to friendly, a good thing if it can find a home, a not so good thing if it can't. The no kill shelter where I live is filled of course and I can not take it to a kill shelter, that's just something I have never been able to do. I feel like it deserves a safe, loving forever home. If anyone has any ideas, suggestions or advice, it would be appreciated.


----------

